# New Guy. I dont know what I am doing.



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello Everybody. I wanted to use my first post to introduce myself. My name is Mike and I have never stepped foot on a mountain. I have always wanted to snowboard but never have. That's all about to change however. I am in my early thirty's, which may seem like an old man to most of you (and to me). Its time I stopped talking about all the things I want to do in my life and start actually doing them. I am from Massachusetts. I Don't know anybody that is into snowboarding or skiing so I may be going this alone. My wife is not into it yet but maybe a can get her out with me someday. I was thinking of heading over to Blue Hills to get my feet wet. I realize admitting that may just get me laughed off the forums by other New Englanders', but I really don't know where to start. I have soaked in a lot of great info from this website and look forward to future interactions with you all.

I have started gathering some equipment already and think I am off to a pretty good start. I know I should have rented at first but I am very phobic about using or wearing anything that has been worn or used before. Its a weird thing I have and I cant get over it, I've tried.

Here is what I got so far (with cost and my reason for getting it). Please feel free to comment, any feedback would be great.

Board: 2009 Ride Control 162 ($279.99 - My research led me to believe this was a good board for the money and I wouldn't grow out of it any time soon. I am 6'2'' 200lb)

Bindings: Ride EX ($119)
Boots: Ride Anthem ($119 - I went with the Ride boots and bindings because of my total newbness. I wanted to be sure everything was compatible)

I bought the board, binding, and boots from o2gearshop.com. I just placed the order yesterday, so I cant yet comment on this shop. So far so good and they had the lowest prices around + free shipping. All together this set-up ran me $519.97 shipped. Not bad. Less than I thought I would be spending, so that's a plus.

Then I discovered Whiskeymilitia.com and things got a little crazy. Man, that is addictive. I now have that site, gear engine, steep and cheep & tramdock up constantly checking for new gear. I have scored the following from those sites:

Electric EG2 goggles ($64.99 - not sure about these. I have a small head and could potentially look ridiculous. Plus I hear they don't play well with helmets, we'll see.

686 Uzi Jacket ($74.99)
Oakley Mystic Pant ($140 - impulse buy, probably should have waited)

That's it so far. Still need:

Gloves - Thinking something with built in wrist guards?
Helmet - I have never worn a helmet doing anything in my life, but I think it is a good idea.
Base layers, socks, crash pants, maybe a face mask, maybe some knee pads. Sorry, now I am just thinking out loud. I'm sure I will forget something, but I like to be as prepared as possible.

This has quickly turned into a foolish mega-post nobody will ever read. I may be a little too excited at the moment. 

MAP


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

you forgot the ibuprofen


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome!!! I'm in CT, so not too far from you!


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Your set up sounds good man. I've been riding for 8 years and had the Ride EX bindings from day one and absolutely love them. You shouldn't worry about the binding and boot being from the same company because they are all compatible. If your looking for some good helmets RED and Giro make the best ones. As far as gloves, having the wrist gaurd would be great because that is the number one injury in snowboarding because everyone puts their hands down to break their fall. I know people that have worn the crash pants and they say they're really warm, comfortable, and you can fall alot and won't feel it the next day. You should check out Wachusett. Its a great mountain in Princeton, MA.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> Your set up sounds good man. I've been riding for 8 years and had the Ride EX bindings from day one and absolutely love them. You shouldn't worry about the binding and boot being from the same company because they are all compatible. If your looking for some good helmets RED and Giro make the best ones. As far as gloves, having the wrist gaurd would be great because that is the number one injury in snowboarding because everyone puts their hands down to break their fall. I know people that have worn the crash pants and they say they're really warm, comfortable, and you can fall alot and won't feel it the next day. You should check out Wachusett. Its a great mountain in Princeton, MA.


Thanks Technine. I actually picked up a RED helmet the other day, glad I made a good choice there. I ended up getting the Burton gloves with the built in wrist guards. Not the most comfortable pair of gloves but if they keep my wrist from breaking I dont really care. I broke my left wrist years ago and it sucks. I also picked up a pair of RED crash pants. The ones that look like board shorts. Definitely going to wear these the first few time out at least.

I wanted to go up to Wachusett this Sunday. I could give a crap about the superbowl and thought it would be a good time to go out, but my board and a lot of other gear wont be here in time.


----------

